# Blackester 2010-2016



## harishabraham (Jun 9, 2013)

Our Blackie died last week due to Kidney failure. He was with us for 6 1/2 years and was struggling with complications due to Hernia for 3 months. Really devastated due to his untimely demise.


----------



## LJak007 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sending thoughts and love to you and your family. Sadly, I know exactly how you feel right now, it's so hard!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your friend. May he rest in peace.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. We lost a dog 2 days ago. So hard!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, especially at such a young age.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Blackie.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Walter Mitty (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------

